# Stelle mich mal vor



## uwe jur. (9. Aug. 2011)

Hallo an alle Gartenteichbesitzer,

ich habe jetzt endlich auch meinen Teich fertig!

Vor 2 Monaten habe ich günstig eine Teichwanne von 3,8 x 2,5m und 80cm Tiefe erworben und konnte nun mit meinem ersehnten Teich beginnen. Nachdem ich die Wanne, wie üblich, befestigt und ausgerichtet habe, füllte ich das Becken mit Wasser, Steinen und ein Paar Kleinigkeiten. Pflanzen habe ich von einem Kollegen bekommen, der einen 50 000L Teich besitzt, die ich dann mit etwas Teicherde überwiegend im Flachwasser setzte.
Den ersten Monat habe ich den Teich mit einem Baumarktfilter betrieben und schnell bemerkt, das so was eigentlich  nichts für Dauer ist. Somit habe ich dann im Netz ein Oase Biotec 5 mit einer unbenutzten Aquamax 5500 Pumpe für 140€ ersteigert. Fische habe ich jetzt etwa 20Stück. Karauschen, __ Stichlinge, Rotfedern und Gründlinge. Soweit so gut!

Mein Kollege hat mir sofort gesagt das es min. 1 - 2 Jahren dauert bis sich der Teich eingespielt hat. 
Wie so oft, fehlt einem die Geduld und fummelt immer am Teich herum.  Somit habe ich noch einen kleinen Bachlauf von etwa 2 Meter und Vorstaubecken gebaut. 
Durch das ganze hin und her ist auch Lehmboden ins Wasser gekommen und hat das Wasser braun gefärbt.
Auf dem Foto sieht das Wasser klar aus, ist aber nicht so. Ich schaffe es im Moment nicht bis auf den Boden zu schauen, und das bei gerade mal 80cm Tiefe. 

Und jetzt meine Fragen

a) Wird das Wasser sich klären oder sollte ich das Wasser wechseln?
b) Auf dem Foto mit dem Auslauf gefällt mir die Front überhaupt nicht. Wie kann ich Sie verblenden?

c) ich habe die drei Filterschwämme mit einer Strumpfhose überzogen, in der Hoffnung das sich das Wasser schneller klärt. Ist das von Vorteil? 


Uwe


----------



## Piddel (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*



uwe jur. schrieb:


> H
> 
> 1 Teichwanne von 3,8 x 2,5m und 80cm .
> Fische habe ich jetzt etwa 20Stück. Karauschen, __ Stichlinge, Rotfedern und Gründlinge. Soweit so gut!
> ...



Moin Uwe und Willkommen im Teich,

ein bißchen Geduld am Teich braucht`s schon: Teichneuanlage und gleich Fischbesatz -....auch 80 cm Tiefe und Fische sind schon grenzwertig !?

Trübungen bzw. Verfärbungen sind bei Umbauarbeiten am Teich an der Tagesordnung. Das gibt sich i.d.R. schnell - die Schwebeteilchen setzen sich in 1-2 Tagen. Zusätzlich kann man ja den Bachlauf für diese Zeit ausschalten - müßte auch Ruhe ins Wasser bringen.  Auf den Fotos wirbelt er ordentlich Wasser auf - was er ja auch letztendlich soll - und bestimmt gut aussehen wird wenn er fertig ist.
Desweiteren wühlen die Fische ( besonders Gründlinge/Karauschen ) ihr neues Zuhause kräftig um und sorgen auch für eine starke Eintrübung am Grund !
Für die Verkleidung / Deko des Wasserfalls findest du bestimmt hier einige Beispiele wie andere Teichler es gelöst haben.

Weiterhin viel Freude am Teich und hier im Forum wünscht
Piddel


----------



## Maifisch (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hey Uwe!
Mit deinem Auslauf könnt ich mir vorstellen, wenn du die Folie zurückschneidest und darunter noch ein Stück Folie einbringst, die ins Wasser hängt. Dann noch ein Stück Ufermatte mit drüber und einen Stein oder ne Platte drüberhängen lassen, damit das Wasser immer noch schön rausläuft. Rechts und links mit __ Rohrkolben verdecken, oder andere hohe Pflanzen. Sieht bestimmt gut aus, wenn das Wasser durch die Pflanzen schießt....
Würd dir gern ein Bild von meinem Bachlauf schicken, aber leider bin ich noch gar nicht soweit. Mir fehlt momentan die Muse.....

Mit dem trüben Wasser. Geduld, auch wenns schwer ist. Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch den Fall, nachdem ich die Ufermatten verlegt hatte und mit Sand beschwerte, dass sich das Wasser gemein eintrübte. Jetzt erst nach guten vier Monaten, seh ich wieder dahin, wo der Grund ist. Einmal hab ich den Teich zum Überlaufen gebracht, damit die Teilchen rausgeschwemmt werden. Aber da dauerte es auch noch ein paar Wochen. 
Ich hab __ Moderlieschen im Teich und die wühlen auch nix auf, auch die Bitterlinge nicht. 
Lg Sonja


----------



## pema (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hallo Uwe,

einen netten Teich hast du dir da gegönnt.
Wie dein Kollege schon so schön sagte: 1 oder 2 Jahre (oder 3,4...) musst du ihm an Zeit lassen.
Lehm setzt sich normalerweise nach 2 Tagen wieder und trübt das Wasser nicht mehr. Wie es allerdings mit gründelnden Fischen und einem wirbelnden Bachlauf ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Um die Ytongsteine ? am Bacheintritt zu verbergen könntest du sie mit Polygonalplatten verkleiden. Schick wären z.B. auch Schieferplatten. Ich weiß nicht wie tief der Teich an dieser Stelle ist, aber es ist nätürlich auch möglich, Steine im Teich so weit hochzustapeln, dass sie den Wassereintritt verbergen und der Bach sozusagen 'natürlich' über Steine in den Teich läuft.

petra


----------



## uwe jur. (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hallo, 
Tja die Trübung  vom Wasser lässt einfach nicht nach. Den Bachlauf habe ich bewusst so gestaltet, in der Hoffnung das genug Sauerstoff ins Wasser kommt. Am Auslauf hat der Teich 80cm. Ich glaube auch langsam das Zuviel Bewegung im/am Auslauf ist
Ich werde aber jetzt dem Teich mal Zeit geben, obwohl ich schon einen Hals auf das trübe Wasser habe

@Piddel
Die Fische habe ich nach etwa 1,5 Monaten erst in den Teich gelassen. Dachte mir das genug vorauf gegeben war!


----------



## Piddel (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Moin Uwe,
der Zeitpunkt des Fischbesatzes ging aus deiner Vorstellung nicht richtig hervor daher diese Anmerkung. 

Auf dem Foto 1 kann man am Teichrand Beete mit Blumenerde sehen. Kann es sein, dass bei Regen u.U. Starkregen (wie bei uns die letzten Tage) evtl. auch Erde mit in den Teich gespült wird ? .....Vielleicht ist das auch eine Ursache für die andauernde Trübung neben dem Lehm bzw. Bachlauf ?

Nebenbei bemerkt finde ich den Bachlauf/Wasserfall gut. Wird bestimmt chic wenn er fertig ist...

Grüße
Piddel


----------



## uwe jur. (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hi,
ich konnte es wieder nicht abwarten und hab schon mal mein Auslauf gestaltet. Die Mauersteine habe ich durch Bruchsteine ersetzt, den Einlauf etwas tiefergelegt und die noch offenen Stellen mit einem Sack vom Handel verdeckt. Jetzt wollte ich heute noch die sichtbare Folie mit Steinen verdecken.

PS: das Dreck vom Rand ins Wasser gespült wird, ist nicht der Fall!

Uwe


----------



## pema (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hallo Uwe,

sieht doch schon viiiel besser aus, dein Bachlaufeintritt.

Mal nebenbei gesagt: besonders trübe finde ich das Wasser in deinem Teich nicht gerade. Selbst bei den Lichtspiegelungen kann man doch bis auf den Grund schauen...oder sieht das nur auf den Fotos so aus

petra


----------



## uwe jur. (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

@ pema

Das sieht nur so aus. Als ich das Foto heute gemacht habe, hat die Sonne dazu beigetragen!

*Was mich aber wieder fasziniert hat:
*
Vor etwa 2 Wochen habe ich 5 kleine Gründlinge von ca. 5cm in den Teich gesetzt. Bis auf 1Gründling habe ich keinen mehr gesehen und bin schon fast davon ausgegangen, das die Anderen schon im Himmel sind. 
Als ich gerade an meinem Bachlauf, der ja gerade mal knapp 2Meter ist, ein paar Steine verrücken wollte, hab ich alle vier an unterschiedlichen Stellen im Bachlauf unter den Steinen sitzen gesehen 

Wow. das war genauso wie in der Natur! wie die den Auslauf überwunden haben, ist  mir ein Rätsel 

Auf jeden Fall dachte ich mir nur: G....l das ist ja der Hammer


----------



## pema (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hallo Uwe,
ein Teich ist eigentlich jeden Tag 'Hammer' - zumindest wenn man hinschauen kann

Dennoch zu deiner Teichsicht: wenn die Sonne in den Teich scheint, kann ich auch ohne Probleme jedes Detail am Boden erkennen. Wenn sie nicht scheint, fehlt einfach das Licht, um alles zu sehen
Trüb wäre dein Wasser, wenn du Proben aus verschiedenen Teichtiefen entnimmst und in den Proben zu viele Schwebeteilchen entdeckst. Alles andere ist subjektiv. Dein Wasser scheint einen Braunstich zu haben...kann vom Lehm kommen, finde ich allerdings natürlich (hab' ich nämlich auch) und nicht weiter schlimm.
Alles in allem: immer mit der Ruhe. 

petra


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Aug. 2011)

Hallo, will eigentlich nur das sagen, was alle anderen auch schon geschrieben haben: lass Dir und Deinem neuen (!) Teich Zeit. Auch wenn's verd... schwer fällt. Und denk dran: Teich und Ruhe gehören zusammen 


---
- LG Ramu
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## Waldmensch (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

genau..ein Teich ist zum relaxen da und sollte nicht in Arbeit ausufern.....du kannst dir ja schonmal ne Sitzbank zusammenklöppeln


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hallo Uwe

schicke Anlage und :


FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Teich und Ruhe gehören zusammen


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen 
Wenn der Teich erstmal Ordentlich eingewachsen ist fallen kleine Baufehler nicht mehr auf 
Die neu Version vom Einlauf sieht auch schon wesentlich besser aus, Aber deinen Sack wirst du wohl nicht lange behalten, spätestens in einem Jahr sollte er so gut wie weg sein 
Bis dahin ist dir bestimmt noch was besseres eingefallen.

Gruß René


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hallo Uwe,
schöner teich, da schliesse ich mich allen anderen an!   
Spar' Dir Deine Energie für die folgenden Jahre. Mit Fischen habe ich auch schon interessante Erfahrungen gemacht. Selbst im Aquarium "finde" ich manche erst nach Monaten! wieder. Bei mir im Gartenteich "necken" mich meine __ Sonnenbarsche auf ähnliche Weise (zur Zeit sehe ich 2-3 von 4, wenn ich wochenends in den Teich schaue).


----------



## uwe jur. (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Ihr habt Recht
Jetzt werde ich dem Teich und mir die nötige Ruhe geben!

Am Anfang ist man immer schnell euphorisch und möchte ständig was verändern, was nicht immer zum Vorteil ist. Mir macht der Teich auf jeden Fall jeden Tag eine Freude, jetzt wo ich ihn endlich habe 

PS: Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange es in etwa dauert bis der Biotec 5 richtig funktioniert? hab irgendwo mal gelesen das die Reinigungskraft erst nach Wochen kommt !?


----------



## pema (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*



uwe jur. schrieb:


> PS: Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange es in etwa dauert bis der Biotec 5 richtig funktioniert? hab irgendwo mal gelesen das die Reinigungskraft erst nach Wochen kommt !?



Hallo Uwe,

nach Entspannung hört sich diese Frage aber nicht an

petra


----------



## uwe jur. (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Möchte doch nur mein Wissen erweitern


----------



## Plätscher (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hallo Uwe,

bei einem Teich rechnet man in Jahren nicht in Wochen


----------



## uwe jur. (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hallo,
hab jetzt das Problem mit dem braunen Wasser wohl im Griff!

Als Neuling auf dem Gebiet, war ich diese Tage in Duisburg  dem größten Zoofachgeschäft der Welt. Alleine das mal gesehen zu haben ist ein Erlebniss Krokodil für 699€ Affen und was die noch so alles verkaufen. Dort habe ich mir *Starter - Bakterien* für meinen Filter gekauft. Obwohl ich skeptisch war, habe ich dann die Bakterien ( solch ein Schwamm ) in den Filter gesetzt. Nach 2 Tagen war deutlich der Grund wieder zu sehen. Heute war das Wasser super klar. Zwar nicht wie aus der Wasserleitung aber kein Vergleich zu dem was ich die letzten Wochen für ein Wasser hatte.  

Da ich sonnst nichts an der Filterung verändert habe, muss ich davon ausgehen das die Bakterien wohl ihre Arbeit gemacht haben. 
Trotzdem kann ich das nicht verstehen. Der nette Verkäufer erklärte mir, das sich die in den Filter ansiedeln und die Schadstoffe quasi auffressen. Wie soll das gehen? das Wasser läuft doch mit einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit durch die Schwämme und steht nicht.
 Bitte nicht lachen, aber wie bekommen die Bakterien denn so schnell die Schadstoffe aufgefressen/ festgehalten?!?!


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hallo Uwe,
ich glaube, das kann man im Net besser lesen, als ich hier versuche, das zu erklären... .
Die Bakterien sind erst mal hungrig, und bauen alle Nährstoffe (Algen, Pflanzen- und Tierreste) ab, die in den Filter gelangen. Damit gelangen in das Wasser deren Abbauprodukte wie Nitrat, Sulfat und (ortho-)Phosphat - ideales Algen-Futter!
Daher interessiert eine zweite Filter-Stufe. Bei Abwesenheit von Sauerstoff gibt es ein paar Bakterien-"Überlebenskünstler", die sich selbigen aus Nitrat, Sulfat und Phosphat besorgen ! 
Diese leben beispielsweise im "Bodenschlamm" eines Teiches, man kann sie aber auch in Filterschwämmen etc. ansiedeln. Diese haben zwar keine "Schlammschicht", aber eine "riesige" Oberfläche, unter der auch öfter mal Sauerstoff fehlt. Bei einem "klinisch" sauberen Teich kann es durchaus sein, dass man diese Art Bakterien "importieren" muss.


----------



## uwe jur. (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stelle mich mal vor*

Hallo Rolf,

Auf jeden Fall bewirken die Dinger Wunder. Heute ist das Wasser bei mir glasklar bis auf dem Grund. Ich habe ja gestern schon geschrieben, das mein Wasser von Tag zu Tag immer Klarer wurde, durch den Einsatz vom Start Clean. 
Heute ist das sooo Klar das man schon den Eindruck bekommt, gar kein Wasser im Teich zu haben 

Für mich als Neuling einfach genial!


----------

